# Marconi Gannet II - the end of 50' - wanted dead or alive



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello, we are looking for any help, please!!!

We have on board of our THPV Bembridge the Marconi Receiver Guardian II from 1958 - you can see it on attached picture. We are looking for a transmitter so Marconi Gannet II from the same time - so end of 50'. It will be nice to get such a unit to be in marriage with our receiver Guardian II.

If anybody can help us?

We are looking for any bridge equipment from the end of 30' and from whole 40' UK origin.

We have a small maritime museum on board and we intend to make our wheel house fully equipped. 

Soon we will have an internet camera inside our wheel house to be move, to zoom and to make a pictures - so everybody will have a chance to be a navigator and to sail on our Bembridge as a crew member.

Many thanks for any help with our bridge equipment. 

Best greeting from the bridge of THPV Bembridge, Rafal


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Rafal,

The equipment that went with the "_Guardian II_" receiver was the "_Gannet II_" transmitter. 

After WW2, Marconi named their coaster/fishing vessel radiotelephone transmitters after birds - Gannet, Albatross, Kestrel, Falcon etc. Prior to that time, equipment was just given type numbers and not names.


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear Ron,

Of course I made an orthographic mistake - it is Gannet not Gunnet - as you can see I corrected that mistake both in my previous poist and thread title.

I know about that transmitter GANNET II from instruction manual - we have original one on our vessel. So I know a lot about both units - so receiver and transmitter - the most important is I know how to combine them together. 

I have a friend - a retired army officer who was repairing himself a lot of radios, receiver and transmitters - it was his job in the army. He was repairing even WW II army equipment - so he is not checking our Guardian II and he will help us to arrange a radio room on Bembridge. 

But I must have GANNET II to work in the pair. Any other WW II equipment of UK origin is very welcome too - if not working - no problem - we will repair it. Anyway first I must take a knowledge what was used on the bridges of vessels sailing on 1938 in English Channel and Thames.

Our receiver so Guardian II was installed on our vessel in 1958 and for sure was a second one - it replaced an original one installed in 1938.

Greeting Rafal


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I wasn't being critical, Rafal, I just thought that online searches might be unsuccessful if you were using the wrong name.

I have sent a request for handbooks/installation drawings (either paper or scanned copies) of the Gannet/Guardian combination to all the former Marconi technicians in my address book and given them the Bembridge site address, in the hope that one of them might come up with the goods.

Good luck


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear Ron, of course I know - you are very helpful indeed. 

Do not worry - English is not my mother language - so it is quite often that some guys on SN are correcting my mistakes. It was not a case with you but really when I am making any mistake in writing I am appreciating with pleasure that someone is correcting me. Gunnet or true name so Gannet it is a big difference in searching - you are very right!.

We have got original manual with many drawings, schematic diagrams and electric schematics but for Guardian II only + inside of it instruction how to connect Guardian as receiver with Gannet II as transmitter. We do not have any manual or instruction to Gannet II - so it will be nice to have it in any version so any scans or pdf file.

I hope one day I will get nice info that somebody has available for us Gannet II transmitter.

We are looking for Radar of Decca type 212 too. It was on Bembridge but it was replaced in 1972 by Furuno one.

Many thanks for any help, greeting Rafal


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Thread title changed as requested by Rafal


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear Fred,

GREAT THANX!!!

Greeting Rafal


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

*Marconi Gannet II wanted dead or alive*

Really no chance?

Best greeting Rafal


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The Gannet/Guardian combination was largely fitted on fishing vessels, coasters, tugs and pilot vessels. Someone may be able to put you in touch with the places/organisations that were involved with the breaking of such vessels. 

Unfortunately this was double-sideband equipment and was eventually replaced with single-sideband equipment during the 1970s/1980s in order to comply with regulatory changes, so it is many years since the dismantlings would have taken place.


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Roy, thanks for this aids. So there is a direction to use in me searching. Anyway I am more than sure - there is no fishing vessel where we can find such equipment in use. So only a place to find it is a private collections or any old stores hidden in some old companies. 

Anyway I hope one day we will find our Gannet II to be combined with our Guardian II. 

We are looking for an old Decca Radar 212. It was placed on Bembridge in the same time like our radios.

Best greeting Rafal


----------



## sellquest (Nov 9, 2012)

*Marconi gannet*

I have a marconi gannet II if you are still looking for one also the receiver to go with it.


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Sellquest,

Great thanks for your answer. I am now sending you a message via pw. 

Best greetings Rafal


----------



## Jan the lightship man (May 25, 2008)

*Got a full set!*

Been a while since you posted it, but I have got a full set (receiver and transmitter) if somebody is looking for it!

Jan


----------

